# bumpers



## thethunderboot (Apr 21, 2005)

who has the best prices on bumpers?

I need to buy some more...I always use gundog supply...just wondering if anyone knew of some sweet deals?


----------



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

How do you equate a "sweet deal"? If you are looking to train dogs for the long run, then I would recommend Neuman and Bennet's bumpers. They are not cheap, but if you buy then in dozen quantities they give you a little price break. Out of about three dozen I bought from them over ten years ago, I still have 35, lost one somewhere. They are still pliable and not damaged by UV. In the long run I think they have been a sweet deal, since I have not had to replace any. 

Oh, by the way, I had 6 that were faulty, cracked along a seam. They replaced them with 8 and refunded my shipping expenses for returning the faulty ones as I remember.

Great folks to do business with.


----------



## thethunderboot (Apr 21, 2005)

yeah...i have there bumpers ive bought from gun dog supply...just wondering if anyone knew of any sales or deals right now??

thanks


----------



## thethunderboot (Apr 21, 2005)

has anyone here ever used the neuman and bennet economy bumpers? they are a little cheaper...i was wondering if the quality is the same??


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

*Bumpers*

I just use regular bumpers........Cabelas, at least the ones we got, are not as durable. The ones we got a Lion Country Supply were pretty good. www.lcsupply.com


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

*Bumpers*

Been reviewed before, of course, starting with:

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=35394&highlight=bumpers


----------



## thethunderboot (Apr 21, 2005)

i think everyone is missing my point...im not looking for a review...i know what kind of bumpers I like. 

I was simply asking if anyone knew of any sales...deals??

thanks though...I think i got it covered.

Aaron


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

If you want small black bumpers Bubbas Bird Dog Gear has them on sale for $2 a piece.

Laura


----------



## James A. (Mar 28, 2005)

thethunderboot said:


> has anyone here ever used the neuman and bennet economy bumpers? they are a little cheaper...i was wondering if the quality is the same??


Actually, it does appear that you are asking for a review... :wink:


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

*Bumpers*

ok. I checked out Lion CS prices on the bumpers.............

Original Neuman & Bennett 2x12 Training Dummy, 4.95 ea. 
LCS Economy Rubber Dummy - 2x11, 3.99 ea.
Lucky Dog 2x12 Dummy, 4.50 ea.
These are the rubber bumpers.....they also have canvas available if you want those.......

I will let you check out their website for all the colors the bumpers are available in. 
Abby


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

thethunderboot said:


> I was simply asking if anyone knew of any sales...deals??
> thanks though...I think i got it covered.
> Aaron


Just increase the size of your training group. Every time I train with a large group I seem to have a few more bumpers in the truck than I arrived with. Don't do it on purpose, but it happens. :wink:


----------

